# tack locker help...



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

So I want to build a tack locker becuase I have nowhere to keep any of my horse tack. But I don't know how to start. Does anyone have pictures of there tack lockers so I can get a idea. I want it tall enough for two saddles, room for totes bridles and maybe some blanket/saddle pad racks. Grain buckets etc. Even if you find some pictures that would be very helpful. I well show you a rough sketch as soon as I get it started...lol


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you talking about a locker you want to put at your barn...or some place to keep/organize your tack at your own home? My barn doesn't have a specific tack area. The BO has a shed thing (like what you would buy at lowes)...and so does another boarder, but I did some pricing of something big enough for my two critters and all of our junk plus feed, etc...I could buy a saddle for the price of one of those!!! 

What I'm planning on doing is getting a shelving unit from Lowes like this one. 
I'm going to bolt some wood to the sides to attach saddle racks and hooks for bridles, halters, reins, etc. There is a smaller one than this, but I'm really liking all of the space (I have a lot of junk and this essentially will be my tack room). The only thing I haven't figured out yet is what I'm going to do with my saddle pads. I think I may just keep them on the top shelf (I'm tall) folded in half after letting them air out to dry any sweat. 

I haven't actually done this yet...it's just the idea that's in my head right now. I'm pretty sure this is the way I'm going to go though. My husband's getting tired of our guest room being used as a tack room. 

Edit: I meant to also say that of course this can't be locked up unless you completely enclosed it, took out a shelf to make room for a saddle or two and put doors on it. Um...no. I'm not doing that...this is going to be placed in my garage.


----------



## MGA (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't have pictures but I can describe my old tack box. It was about 6'H3'L4'W. There were two doors that would lock when shut. On the left I had two saddle racks and bottomI would store buckets, whips, etc. On that left door I had bridle hooks and kept side reins, lunge lines, etc. On the right side I had several shelves and all the middle ones pulled out. On these I could keep brushes, polos, medical stuff etc. On that right door I had shelves for all my spray bottles. I hung a blanket rack on the side of it so my saddle pads could dry overnight. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll get pictures ASAP if you still want them. They're actually pretty simple to make.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

yah any pictures would be great.


----------

